# Pseudotropheus sp. ''Elongatus Spot'' Hai Reef ''Jewel Spot?



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

I saw some fish at the HAS auction this weekend that blew me away, I did as much research on them as I could before the bidding started on them and didn't find much. As I was bidding on them I asked Dave of Dave's rare aquarium fish (the seller) if they would be alright with my Demasoni since their patterns were similar. He said they would be ok so I bought them. Is anyone out there familiar with this fish, or know where I can find more info. I have read on the Elongatus species, should I expect them to be the same? 
Here's the Photo from Daves site really stunning.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Found quite a few google results for Pseudotropheus sp. 'elongatus spot'.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Trying to answer this without getting it torched by the mods.

Check the reviews of the seller of your fish in the reviews section, you will find my name in there along with a bunch of others. Try to find a negative review, I'll wait.

Call him if you have any questions, IME he will be happy to address any and all concerns and is as knowledgeable as anyone you will ever encounter on cichlid keeping.

Good Luck.


----------



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks goof I have done business with hm before and originaly with armkes, I just didn't want to bug him. But like you said he enjoys talking fish so I am sure it is not a bother.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I've kept the Ps. Elongatus 'Spot,' but never with Demasoni. My guess is that the male Elongatus would either fight with the Demasoni or would get bullied into coloring down. But that's only a guess based on their similar coloration.


----------



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

That was my concern when I was bidding on them but Dave told me that they are different enough that they tend to just bully their co species.


----------



## magic10 (Feb 1, 2012)

i have a male demasoni and a male elongatus spot in an 75 gal all male mbuna tank(25 different males)..both fish are about 2.5in and i have no problems as of now(knock on wood)..but i really think it depends on what size tank you have and how stock it is and how much hiding places you have.


----------



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

I think I have that aspect covered, the tank is a standard 125 with holey rock from top to bottom along the back and both sides. The tank contains about 20 yellow labs, about 20 demasoni (3 adults rest fry to 1/2 inch, the 5 jewel spots and a pair of julies. Oh a couple of Bristle noses and catfish.


----------



## a.wiatrowski (Jan 29, 2010)

Do you have pictures of yours? I wanted jewel spots but I only have a 40 gallon n I don't think I would trust my Demasoni with them


----------

